# New restaurant scam



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

According to DoorDash there is a new scam. Customer orders with a fake or stolen account, then pretends to be dasher and picks up the order, then complains not delivered and gets a refund. 
I don’t get it but that’s what support said


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

There's no way that's real.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

That’s just what support said. Didn’t make sense to me either. More work than a big McDs bag is worth.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So why would they have to go pick up the order? The same thing is accomplished by having a Top Dasher deliver it!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So why would they have to go pick up the order? The same thing is accomplished by having a Top Dasher deliver it!


Dunno, cuz the top Dasher would take a picture of the delivery?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I think this scam makes perfect sense… order your food on door dash app, pick up your own food from restaurant, dasher gets to restaurant food is missing, customer is refunded and/or restaurant rebuilds order, you get refunded, meal is free, dasher still gets 1/2 pay too.

Thanks for the idea @Atavar 😉😁


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## isabellajones2c (1 mo ago)

Now let's think, how can you catch such performers?! or how to capture their violation, I think that even after blocking their account, they can still start another one?! and there to prove something will be more trouble than goods


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Not new at all. Been around for years. Maybe just happening more, like all other types of non-violent crime. More people figuring out how to scam the system.

That is why some places demand you to sign for a pickup and watch you click on order picked up.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It's annoying lately when arrived at stores to be told the order has been just picked up by someone already. 

At first, it did not make any sense, then this scam thing makes sense. Now it happens one or two times every day in economically challenge neighborhoods.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

In the last two weeks I’ve seen a lot of restaurants now holding orders behind the counter and not on outer racks like they used to. Furthermore, some of these restaurants want you to confirm pickup in front of them. So restaurants are catching on and/or the gig apps are warning them of an uptick in order thefts.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> It's annoying lately when arrived at stores to be told the order has been just picked up by someone already.
> 
> At first, it did not make any sense, then this scam thing makes sense. Now it happens one or two times every day in economically challenge neighborhoods.


Then contact support and flag that pickup location. They should be requiring proof before allowing an order to be picked up.

IT IS SO SAD. There are those on this forum that moan and complain and black flag a restaurant for requiring them to sign for the order and/or show them the phone with the order marked as picked up, and those persons on this forum that due that are adding to the scam.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

And this is relevant to drivers how?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

colamacy said:


> And this is relevant to drivers how?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

One thing I don’t understand is why they don’t use the video most places have at their checkout stations. In NYC I cans see where it wouldn’t help much, but in Boondocks Nebraska the cop would just go "Oh yeah, that’s Jimmy. I’ll go talk to him."…


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

BigJohn said:


> View attachment 687999
> View attachment 687999


Other than mega corporate restaurants like Chipotle, counter pick up has been the norm. A few ma/pops sites has been asking for sign ins. Again, what's new???


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Atavar said:


> One thing I don’t understand is why they don’t use the video most places have at their checkout stations. In NYC I cans see where it wouldn’t help much, but in Boondocks Nebraska the cop would just go "Oh yeah, that’s Jimmy. I’ll go talk to him."…


Yeah, I'm sure that'll solve the problem. Now go get your shine box.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Atavar said:


> One thing I don’t understand is why they don’t use the video most places have at their checkout stations. In NYC I cans see where it wouldn’t help much, but in Boondocks Nebraska the cop would just go "Oh yeah, that’s Jimmy. I’ll go talk to him."…


Your blatant assumption that most places have cameras is laughable at best.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

colamacy said:


> Other than mega corporate restaurants like Chipotle, counter pick up has been the norm. A few ma/pops sites has been asking for sign ins. Again, what's new???


What area are you in? Here in Southern California, it is occurring more. I know of at least 8 places within 10 miles of me that now require that. THAT is what is new. More places are requiring those steps, and quite frankly, as this is becoming a more widely used scam, all places should be requiring those steps.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Your blatant assumption that most places have cameras is laughable at best.


I do see cameras at most places here, all the fast food joints, Chinese restaurants, bars, gas stations, drug stores. There’s probably not a lot of blocks in this country you could walk around without being on somebodies doorbell camera. If you aren’t seeing them you aren’t looking.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Atavar said:


> According to DoorDash there is a new scam. Customer orders with a fake or stolen account, then pretends to be dasher and picks up the order, then complains not delivered and gets a refund.
> I don’t get it but that’s what support said





Seamus said:


> So why would they have to go pick up the order? The same thing is accomplished by having a Top Dasher deliver it!


Hacker "borrows" an account via WiFi snooping.
Hacker enters destination as account holder's address (the order does not look suspicious), *not* Hacker's home address (order looks suspicious, Hacker is identified).
Hacker picks up the food and has a free meal.
Hacker reports Not Delivered and customer is not charged, customer has no clue (they don't notice) or doesn't care (no charge).
DD is scammed, restaurant and customer don't care or figure "DD deserves it anyway."


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Hacker "borrows" an account via WiFi snooping.
> Hacker enters destination as account holder's address (the order does not look suspicious), *not* Hacker's home address (order looks suspicious, Hacker is identified).
> Hacker picks up the food and has a free meal.
> Hacker reports Not Delivered and customer is not charged, customer has no clue (they don't notice) or doesn't care (no charge).
> DD is scammed, restaurant and customer don't care or figure "DD deserves it anyway."


Do they all live happily ever after?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

It probably is a rush (fun) for them at times. Low risk, medium reward?

Hacking as a hustle is like any other thievery, if there's little chance of being punished some people will take take take....


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I do see cameras at most places here, all the fast food joints, Chinese restaurants, bars, gas stations, drug stores. There’s probably not a lot of blocks in this country you could walk around without being on somebodies doorbell camera. If you aren’t seeing them you aren’t looking.


Just because you see what you THINK is a camera does not mean it actually is a working camera with a recording going on. I know of a lot of places in Southern California that have fake cameras.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Just because you see what you THINK is a camera does not mean it actually is a working camera with a recording going on. I know of a lot of places in Southern California that have fake cameras.


Now you’re reaching to justify your false citation.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Now you’re reaching to justify your false citation.


HA HA HA
HO HO HO
Challa Walla WE WE

I personally know a lot of places in Southern California that have fake cameras.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

BigJohn said:


> What area are you in? Here in Southern California, it is occurring more. I know of at least 8 places within 10 miles of me that now require that. THAT is what is new. More places are requiring those steps, and quite frankly, as this is becoming a more widely used scam, all places should be requiring those steps.


Chicago market. Like I've said, this isn't anything new. There's a restaurant in the city where they make drivers start the trip before letting them leave the place.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

They just want to hang one more problem on the drivers’ neck. How is this our problem and why are they trying to solve it by burdening us even further? Sign for it yourself - “I personally gave the order to the designated driver, not left it on a rack out of sight”. 

Not. Gonna. Sign.


----------

